# Tips on how to prevent Diarrhea in my cat?!



## Leah2 (May 28, 2011)

My cat often gets really bad Diarrhea, my vet has done tests in the past and the tests came back that he didn't have anything major wrong with him and that it must be down to his diet.

So I have found a cat food that agrees with him (Go cat dried food) but this week his Diarrhea has came back and it's bad. He has recently been wormed so this isn't the issue. 

Does anyone have any good food tips for Diarrhea?!


----------



## loopyloulou (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi, you should feed your kitten a bland diet in order to settle his stomach (Hills prescription diet I/D or Royal Canin sensitivity control) both come in wet and dry format and can be obtained from your vet (with their advice). At the same time you can also get from your vet a probiotic paste called Prokolin which you give them once or twice a day to settle their tummies (we use it for all our diarrhoea kittens at the shelter and it works fantastic!). 
How old is your kitten? They should be fed a tablespoon of wet & a small amount of dry 4x daily up until 12 weeks, then 3x up until 6 months. Over feeding is a great cause of upset tummies in kittens. 
If high end food is too costly, a great affordable food is Purina kitten dry (available from most supermarkets). The complete dry foods (all brown colour)are much better than Go cat & Whiskas mixed dry food (different colour biscuits) as they are more nutritional with better ingredients, where as the mixed contain a lot of sugar and colourings and not a lot of nutrition at all. 
Keep us posted and good luck to kitty


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Not to 'poopoo' the previous post but I would do some of it the complete opposite. The Prokalin is a great idea, but I disagree with the feeding advice.

I wouldn't be feeding dry to my cats at all - especially Go-cat with is so packed full of carbs that cats actually can't digest (and so have to poop out again and can irritate the gut on their way) and colours and sugars and additives that it's not surprising that cats a) can go hyperactive on it and b) can have tummy troubles.

I also wouldn't be feeding the expensive Hills etc ( a marketing ploy (imho) on the part of your vets - not needed, not necessary and expensive.

The best way (imo) to settle an upset tum is to go onto a bland diet of plain boiled chicken only (I wouldn't even add rice) - use the water the chicken is boiled in as a broth to add liquid to his diet. Kittens with dire-rear can become dehydrated very quickly and feeding dry is only going to exacerbate that, so as much moisture as possible in his food will help combat that. Feed this ONLY for at least 4 days and see how he goes. Although it is a complete diet your kitten will be fine on this for a couple of weeks whilst you sort out better nutrition for him.

Then look at changing his food. If you are absolutely resolute that you will only feed dry then look at grain free ones like Applaws, Orijen or Acana. Alternatively think about feeding a good quality wet which will supply your boy with loads of high quality protein very little carbs and lots of lovely moisture. And if you buy from the right places no more expensive than Whiskas or Felix. Especially good for neutered males. Read this thread. http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/112132-z-wet-food-cats.html and this one Feeding cats for beginners (and more seasoned cat owners alike) for ideas about why and what to feed.

So two polar apart replies - do your research and decide which one is for you.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Agree totally with spid


----------



## loopyloulou (Jan 12, 2012)

With all due respect to the above post, i was not talking about the 'standard' Hills food but the prescription type which is fed to cats with certain conditions ie, Renal failure, Urinary tract infections, Recovery, upset tummy etc. The i/d or sensitivity control is only fed in conjunction with Prokolin until the diarrhoea settles then normal food is gradually re introduced. This does not need to be continued and standard but good quality and affordable food like the Purina One can be gradually introduced once the tummy settles.
The feeding guidelines are followed by most cat shelters under extensive research done by the FAB in order to provide the right amount of nutrition without overfeeding.
With respect to the miriad of different opinions in regards to dry food, as a growing kitten it needs the choice of wet & dry, with dry giving them the 'crunch' factor cats desire (in a natural environment they would hunt and eat the bones), helping also to keep their teeth and gums in good condition by providing a 'brushing' action. I know my own cat has not been near wet food the last 5 years (she is 7 now) which was her own preference...my other 3 will eat everything 
The above post refers to the Hills as expensive, but stating you should feed your cat Applaws and Origen foods will surely send you bankrupt if you look at the pricing! Cats do fine on Whiskas and the like and without judging what you can afford, in this financial time not all of us can afford to buy luxury foods when people find it difficult to look after their families...Applaws is a natural but very rich food and we find it gives many kittens diarrhoea as it's very difficult for them to digest. It is also a complimentary food so will not provide all the nutrition they need.
I am not a vet but have been working in a known cat charity for the last 12 years and can only give an opinion on what we have seen/learnt/treated with success (and some with not).

I think we all will have a varied opinion but at the end of the day Diarrhoea in kittens is very serious and i'm sure you just want to get your little one better...so seeking your vets advice asap is priority over what we say


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

loopyloulou said:


> with all due respect to the above post, i was not talking about the 'standard' hills food but the prescription type which is fed to cats with certain conditions ie, renal failure, urinary tract infections, recovery, upset tummy etc. The i/d or sensitivity control is only fed in conjunction with prokolin until the diarrhoea settles then normal food is gradually re introduced. This does not need to be continued and standard but good quality and affordable food like the purina one can be gradually introduced once the tummy settles.
> 
> and the chicken does the same job - without having to buy expensive hills
> 
> ...


hth op. . . . . . .


----------



## loopyloulou (Jan 12, 2012)

Oooops, did not see you are a breeder... you probably can afford to feed a raw diet...cost of chicken these days? enough said.
We currently have 498 cats on our waiting list just at our branch waiting to come in for rehoming....the vast majority come in on standard cat food (macdonalds to you i guess) and are in stunning condition (some at 17/18 & even 19 years of age fed only on tinned and cheap food), some on expensive food which we honour and carry on with. All the food we feed our cats is donated by the public at certain supermarkets, pet stores and the shelters. We cannot afford to buy it in. They get all sorts! but are in fantastic condition. 
With dry food, why deny a cat if it enjoys it?

The all time argument of the raw diet will never cease. 
At the end of the day do not judge if people can only feed commercial branded foods...be thankful that animals are being fed in this day and age...maybe you can donate some of this lovely food you talk of to the many cats in shelters?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

loopyloulou said:


> Oooops, did not see you are a breeder... you probably can afford to feed a raw diet...cost of chicken these days? enough said.
> We currently have 498 cats on our waiting list just at our branch waiting to come in for rehoming....the vast majority come in on standard cat food (macdonalds to you i guess) and are in stunning condition (some at 17/18 & even 19 years of age fed only on tinned and cheap food), some on expensive food which we honour and carry on with. All the food we feed our cats is donated by the public at certain supermarkets, pet stores and the shelters. We cannot afford to buy it in. They get all sorts! but are in fantastic condition.
> With dry food, why deny a cat if it enjoys it?
> 
> ...


Thanks for that - talk about not judging! - I have ONE breeding girl - I am a small time breeder haven't had ANY kittens with her yet and certainly won't be making ANY money!!!!

We WERE talking about the OPs cat - NOT what happens in rescue! I have always admired what rescues do - despite the fact that because my hubby is in the forces we have often been treated like the scum of the earth and not allowed to adopt (apparently it's okay to die for your country but you can't be trusted to look after a cat!) - that's why we went the ped route and that's one of the reasons I breed because there are always going to be people who can't rescue no matter now much they try.

Have I in any way judged? I have merely pointed out that there are better foods FOR THE SAME PRICE IF NOT CHEAPER!!!!! And how do you know I don't donate food to rescue! I pass by those bins in the supermarket and often drop something in. Yes, something is better than nothing! Geez!

Get off your high horse and stop judging me just because I breed - maybe if we'd been allowed to adopt . . . . .


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I feed my kitten a mix of Smilla and Animonda wet which I buy online and it would out the same as supermarket prices.
I've had a cat before who had a dicky tummy, I changed him (gradually) on to this food with the help of pro kolin and it cleared up within weeks. Really is the way forward I think


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

To Leah2 - you really need to do your own research and decide which way is the best way forward for you and your cat - there are cheaper, better foods out there and if you can afford them then we are happy to point you in the right direction, if you want to continue on dry then that's fine, and if you want to look at raw that's fine too. These are all thing that can help you to decide on RISK. Dry CAN tend to lead towards renal problems you have to weigh up how much that risk is and decide what is best for you, your cat and your pocket etc. There are a couple of people on here who have tried to wean their cats off dry and it hasn't work - if it won't work then that's fine. If you make an informed decision that's the best you can do for your cat. 

At the end of the day - this thread is about you and your cat's poorly tum. You've had two different almost opposing ideas of how to help. Choose the one that suits you best. And we shall endeavour to support you in whatever you decide. I can pint you in the direction of loads of research and threads about costs etc should you want. 


Otherwise - I hope your cats tum and bum sort themselves out really soon. Piccies would be lovely so we can drool.


----------



## loopyloulou (Jan 12, 2012)

judging???? nevermind...i honestly do not wish to enter into a not nice dispute with you. We come from 2 different worlds with different opinions and try to do whats right for our animals. Your view on shelters is very sad and upsetting...and we do not have animals 'die'!!!!  ...but you can only feel that way through your experience i guess...and i don't know what that is. 

I only wish for the op's kitten to get better which is what this thread is supposed to help with. Thanks


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

loopyloulou said:


> judging???? nevermind...i honestly do not wish to enter into a not nice dispute with you. We come from 2 different worlds with different opinions and try to do whats right for our animals. Your view on shelters is very sad and upsetting...and we do not have animals 'die'!!!!  ...but you can only feel that way through your experience i guess...and i don't know what that is.
> 
> I only wish for the op's kitten to get better which is what this thread is supposed to help with. Thanks


Read the post - it was my HUBBY that was allowed to die - NOT a cat! My view on shelters is that they do a very good and needed job and I respect what they do - again read the post.

Bowing out now - I have said what is a good course of action - c'est toute


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I have come to the conclusion that one of my cats, Millie, has a sensitive tum and reacts _badly_ to grains in food, certainly to dry food.
She can tolerate a little Acana or Applaws grain free, but when I let her have some Hills Dental ( just for treats, honest! ) it really set her off, and trust me, being pure white and long haired this was not a nice thing for either of us!
The plain boiled chicken is standard vet advice for these situations so I would try that straight away. I also find that Millie does very well on (home made) minced chicken, bone in as long as I am careful not to add too much liver or heart which can both loosen things up. This costs me far less to make up than many of the supermarket tinned foods.
Whilst I agree that millions of cats do just fine on Whiskas etc, this particular cat does seem to have some specific kind of issue which _may_ resolve on a natural meat diet.
OP, do let us know how you get on.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

By the way loopyloulou raw food can be way cheaper than any commercial cat food if you know where to source it. We are not talking supermarket chicken all the time!

If you decide to stay around here you will find that many members do donate food to shelters, foster kittens etc and generally go out of their way to help any cat. Many members are also on another forum as well and we raise lots of money as well for cat charities as well.

BTW I have a cat with Irritable bowel disease and was told by my vet to feed chicken. I did for a while and he was fine but with six other cats [two others who are also on special diets], I find it easier to feed RC sensitivity control wet.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh, and forgot to add that the Prokolin has been of limited help in my case. I have been using Sacchromyces Boulardii probiotic which has helped,Jarrow Formulas Saccharomyces boulardii + MOS - 90 Vegetarian Capsules and have ordered Protexin Enterogenic which I am looking forward to with interest.
Pro-Kolin Enterogenic - Protexin Veterinary - Protexin
This product contains elements that will help rebuild the gut wall which has become inflamed and aggravated by ongoing food intolerance.
Animed - Search Results


----------



## loopyloulou (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Cazzer...i respect other peoples opinions and do not judge (in my job you have to) and appreciate what you are saying. Sadly i find the reaction and judgement received today to my opinion to be a bit uncomfortable so with all due respect i will not be part of the forum but stay with the other (which is more rescue based and maybe more suited to the advice i can share, with like minded people). Thanks everyone


----------



## Izzie (Aug 18, 2011)

loopyloulou said:


> Thanks Cazzer...i respect other peoples opinions and do not judge (in my job you have to) and appreciate what you are saying. Sadly i find the reaction and judgement received today to my opinion to be a bit uncomfortable so with all due respect i will not be part of the forum but stay with the other (which is more rescue based and maybe more suited to the advice i can share, with like minded people). Thanks everyone


I think you might have misread some of the posts on this thread? I can't see any judgement there. Just a different opinion, nothing more.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

loopyloulou said:


> Thanks Cazzer...i respect other peoples opinions and do not judge (in my job you have to) and appreciate what you are saying. Sadly i find the reaction and judgement received today to my opinion to be a bit uncomfortable so with all due respect i will not be part of the forum but stay with the other (which is more rescue based and maybe more suited to the advice i can share, with like minded people). Thanks everyone


I'm sorry you feel like that - as far as I am concerned I didn't judge you - merely offered another opinion that you disagreed with and then you attacked me cos I breed. If that's what you feel you need to do, do it.

If we all thought the same what a boring world it would be. Why can't we just share ideas and then act on what we believe/ researched. You obviously think I have attacked you and I don't believe I did, I offered a different way which you didn't like. Each to their own.

You can accept what Cazzer and others said about raw and higher quality meats being cheaper but not me? Is that just because I breed? Aye, well, I wish you well and hope you don't leave the forum, but if you must you must.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

For what it's worth...
I think that the post soured when you said "just noticed you are a breeder" and made a comment about having more money than others. Why would being a breeder mean you have more money? I'd say it's probably totally the opposite. I dont see how that fact helped the op or why it needed bringing up. "enough said" made it clear you had judged I think.

Anyway, let's move on from this now and hope the kitty gets better soon.

I'd like you to stay, give the forum bit more time.


----------



## loopyloulou (Jan 12, 2012)

There has never been an 'attack' on my part and i have not voiced any opinions on breeders. Maybe you can have a read back on the posts. I just wish that this is now left alone and the poor person who started the thread receives the correct help and for her kitten to get better. I have no problem debating on the other forum, but obviously this one is not the place for me!...simple


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Simples


----------



## loopyloulou (Jan 12, 2012)

Members are quoting my comments but not the other posters. There has been a few things said to myself that i found a bit unreasonable! I can apologies for the 'breeder' comment if it took offense, but sadly cannot change my view...the same the other person can't. C'est la vie i guess


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

loopyloulou said:


> Thanks Cazzer...i respect other peoples opinions and do not judge (in my job you have to) and appreciate what you are saying. Sadly i find the reaction and judgement received today to my opinion to be a bit uncomfortable so with all due respect i will not be part of the forum but stay with the other (which is more rescue based and maybe more suited to the advice i can share, with like minded people). Thanks everyone


That is such a shame because there is a lot in terms of nutrition that you could learn from this forum.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Loopyloulou at the end of the day its your decision whether you come back. However at the end of the day all we want is the best for cats. You would be offering us a perspective that not many of us have experienced, that of working in a rescue. It sounds as though many of us have a different perspective to you in terms of nutrition. We can all learn from each other .


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Leah2 said:


> My cat often gets really bad Diarrhea, my vet has done tests in the past and the tests came back that he didn't have anything major wrong with him and that it must be down to his diet.
> 
> So I have found a cat food that agrees with him (Go cat dried food) but this week his Diarrhea has came back and it's bad. He has recently been wormed so this isn't the issue.
> 
> Does anyone have any good food tips for Diarrhea?!


Hi Leah and welcome to the forum 

Sorry to hear your cat is poorly. Seb has had dire rear a few times since we've had him, I think it was due to me changing his food. Like the others have advised, I fed him boiled chicken with the broth for a few days until his stools firmed up and also gave him some Prokolin, then introduced his usual food again.

Maybe give this a try and see how he gets on.

Hope your puss is feeling better soon.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

loopyloulou said:


> Members are quoting my comments but not the other posters. There has been a few things said to myself that i found a bit unreasonable! I can apologies for the 'breeder' comment if it took offense, but sadly cannot change my view...the same the other person can't. C'est la vie i guess


Point out the unreasonable bits and I will either apologise or explain more.


----------



## loopyloulou (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks Hobbs...I've studied 4 years as a veterinary nurse (the last 2 with Royal Canin and various holistic/natural health practioners) and go on CPD (continuous personal development) programmes every year which include lectures by many a professional on all aspects of animal medicine and welfare (many which you may have read their books) so am confident my knowledge is pretty much up to date but always with room to take in more! With all that my opinions will never be the same as with those on this forum...as we all come to our own conclusions with our own experiences hey? What's best for one may not be best for another as they say...and that's very true


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Leah2 said:


> My cat often gets really bad Diarrhea, my vet has done tests in the past and the tests came back that he didn't have anything major wrong with him and that it must be down to his diet.
> 
> So I have found a cat food that agrees with him (Go cat dried food) but this week his Diarrhea has came back and it's bad. He has recently been wormed so this isn't the issue.
> 
> Does anyone have any good food tips for Diarrhea?!


Leah, what types have been carried out? Stool sample? What was tested? Blood test? What was tested? Has the vet, when they said it is more likely to be dietary than anything else, talked to you about doing a food elimination trial? Or an allergy (blood) test (though that is not as conclusive as a food elimination trial would be).

What foods have you tried? Are there any themes developing? Say, do you tend to go for one flavour of food across brand, say chicken?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

loopyloulou said:


> Thanks Hobbs...I've studied 4 years as a veterinary nurse (the last 2 with Royal Canin and various holistic/natural health practioners) and go on CPD (continuous personal development) programmes every year which include lectures by many a professional on all aspects of animal medicine and welfare (many which you may have read their books) so am confident my knowledge is pretty much up to date but always with room to take in more! With all that my opinions will never be the same as with those on this forum...as we all come to our own conclusions with our own experiences hey? What's best for one may not be best for another as they say...and that's very true


Varied backgrounds are always needed to further on a debate. And yes, we all come to it from different perspectives, backgrounds etc but as long as we learn from each other that can only further our own individual knowledge base, don't you think?

I have over the past few years come to the conclusion that many vets, VN etc don't quite have the feel for the cat food industry any more. Knowledge stops at supermarket fare or those brands that frequently give seminars. In this day and age, that is no longer enough to make sound recommendations about the different cat foods out there.

Out of interest and considering how many cats you are exposed to, how many of those do you see "crunch" on dry food? Isn't it a lot fairer to say that most swallow the kibble whole or if they "crunch" it is a breaking in two motion rather than a tearing/chewing motions, which is what cats would need for dental hygiene?


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

loopyloulou said:


> There has never been an 'attack' on my part and i have not voiced any opinions on breeders. Maybe you can have a read back on the posts. I just wish that this is now left alone and the poor person who started the thread receives the correct help and for her kitten to get better. I have no problem debating on the other forum, but obviously this one is not the place for me!...simple


Nah, it wasn't an outright attack or open honest opinions of breeders. It was more a backhanded commentary here and there and sly judgement under the guise of "I'm just saying". You immediately jumped to "ooooh I see you're a breeder" and from that part forward, all you did was make poorly veiled negative commentary about Spid and her position in the world. :nono:


----------



## Leah2 (May 28, 2011)

Hi guys, thanks so much for your advise. I got in contact with my vet this morning and she advised that if I was happy enough that he is drinking water and well hydrated I should make an appointment first thing in the morning to see the vet rather than take him in today... Also advised to take his food away today to give his stomach a rest.

So I have taken food away and left plenty of water for him. Will take him to the vets in the morning for some medicine 

In regards to some of the posts... I think I will try the chicken as of tomorrow as I have read in a few places this should help (vet also mentioned this). I'm still not sure what food I will go with after his diarrhoea goes as I have tried him on so many kinds which don't agree (including whiskers and felix). Wet food doesn't agree at all and this is why I have stuck with go cat dry. Expense isnt as issue so may have to chose a more expensive brand if thats what he needs.

The tests which he has had was on some stool samples. The vet advised the tests were free of worms, parasites etc and thought it was his diet. However we shall see what the vet says tomorrow 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Leah just a thought you mentioned you've tried him on lots of different foods. When you introduced something how quickly did you do it? If you introduced something too quickly this could cause diarrhoea. It doesn't mean though that the cat has a problem with the food. Introducing a new food should be done quite slowly especially if you know your cat has a dodgy tum


----------



## Leah2 (May 28, 2011)

Cazzer said:


> Leah just a thought you mentioned you've tried him on lots of different foods. When you introduced something how quickly did you do it? If you introduced something too quickly this could cause diarrhoea. It doesn't mean though that the cat has a problem with the food. Introducing a new food should be done quite slowly especially if you know your cat has a dodgy tum


Hi, yeah I did a gradual change but still didn't agree with him. I'll hopefully get some answers tomorrow when I see the vet and I'll let you all know how it goes


----------



## Leah2 (May 28, 2011)

Hi again, just to let you know Simba is doing fine  vet gave him some antibiotics and I've to take him back in tomorrow morning for another check up. 

He wasn't too pleased about getting the thermometer up his bum so he isn't really my friend today :-/ hopefully tomorrow goes ok.

Vet has advised some kind of special diet, seems quite pricey. Wish I new the name of it so I could get some advise. But it was something like £20 for 2 kg. wasn't sure if that was good or not?!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

was it dry food?Hills Science?

I really would try him on the plain boiled chicken first as he has no parasites etc. ANd then look at different high quality wet really or grain free dry.


----------



## Leah2 (May 28, 2011)

No it wasn't the science plan food...

He is on chicken and rice today but vet advised to introduce this new food he was talking about but I'm not sure, I kind of got the impression he wasnt given me a choice of food and he was telling me.

I need to find a food ASAP :-/


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

How is he doing on the chicken and rice? Is it firming up?


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

was it a special diet for cats with tummy troubles or something more general? there's RC sensitivity control, hypoallergenic and hills i/d that I'm aware of for the former.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Leah, I found that pumpkin worked a treat when my kittens had diarrhoea. I wouldn't advoacte this until all possible paracitic/bacterial/viral causes were ruled out as it can mask the symptoms, but it sounds like you've done all this already.

Buy either canned pureed pumpkin or a fresh one. I always went with fresh. Remove the seeds from the pumpkin and cut it into about 2 inch squares. Put in a pot and just cover with water. Simmer for 30 minutes. Then use a spoon to scrape the now soft flesh away from the skin. Keep the flesh and throw the skin. Mash the flesh and add 1 heaped teaspoon to each meal of his (please, wet food, it'll be so much better for him!) I saw results from this within hours, and boy was I thankful for it! It can be frozen, and can be kept in the fridge for up to a week.

For anyone with cats with ongoing diar rear, this is wonderful. For anyone possibly stumbling across this through google etc, please don't use this until the cat has been appropriately tested. This doesn't make the problem go away. It just helps you deal with it. It sorts out constipation and diarrhoea, and I swear by the stuff if given alongside a sensible wet food and a probiotic to help replennish the bacteria lost when they have the squits.

Leah, if you need a reasonable food which is readily available and not likely to cause upset, try Toplife Chicken Dinner from Asda. I've been told that it's a single source protein food, but that came from someone else, so please do your research on that. If you don't mind ordering online, then Bozita, Animonda, Grau and Smilla are all good foods. All are available from Zooplus, and the Bozita from Mutley and Mog. you could also try High Life which can be bought in some supermarkets, but mine won't touch it. Pets at Home do one called Purely, but there was a rumour they were stopping it, so you'll need to check that. They also do Nature's Menu which is super quality but very rich. I found that it gave mine the runs, so perhaps avoid that one. I really wouldn't feed dry. He's already losing lots of moisture through having the runs. Dry food will not only irritate the stomach due to all the grains in there, but will make his dehydration problem worse. I'm not saying you have to do this forever. I feed dry, not totally through choice mind you as my stubborn old girl won't eat enough wet to keep weight on her, but when the kits had diarrhoea, i took all dry away from them and only provided wet. The pumpkin mixes better with this too.

Hope this helps.


----------

